# active 7.2 home theatre system



## guru prasad (Aug 8, 2012)

dear forum friends gp this side from hyd.

friends planing to make 7.2 active two way system .process er is onkyo ,projector optoma hd33, speakers are peerless Denmark,amplifiers are mine. and the crossover os LR forth order with linear phase.

pl give me your valuable guidelines
thank you 
gp


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack! Please visit us often.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!

Are you asking for help on how to hook up the equipment?


----------



## guru prasad (Aug 8, 2012)

i am expecting opinions from gurus.designing amplifiers and speakers is my hobby....
so project will be starting soon.i will post every pic's of my projects .


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Understood. Thread moved to DIY Speakers.


----------



## guru prasad (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi ! good morning any opinions about 7.2 active system


----------



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

We need details...... What is it you want to know?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

what is your budget?


----------



## m R g S r (Feb 4, 2012)

So he has 16 amp channels available?


----------



## guru prasad (Aug 8, 2012)

for surrounds it two way and for frent lr is 3way ,center two way all are active system ,by this month this project will be over ,hope i will post all pic's of speakers 


thank you
gp


----------



## guru prasad (Aug 8, 2012)

guru prasad said:


> for surrounds it two way and for frent lr is 3way ,center two way all are active system ,by this month this project will be over ,hope i will post all pic's of speakers
> 
> 
> thank you
> gp


hi i got problem with my REW .i have behringer q802usb with ecm8000 mic .could you pl tell me is this mix supports REW.If yes pl tell me connectivity and i am using my laptap for it .


----------

